# odyssea t5ho



## rubadub

stupid question here
but on my 48" quad t5ho unit
can i replace the bulbs with any 54 watt t5ho bulb?
or am i stuck using odysseas bulbs
like is the length of the bulb pretty standard??


----------



## carmenh

It'll be standard 48" 54w lamps...


----------



## rubadub

cool thanks a bunch


----------



## Will

Yup, I swapped out some of the Odyssea 6500K for Coralife Colormax bulbs. (Pink 5000Ks)

Now the light is much warmer in colour.


----------



## s2rai

I wanted to purchase one of these but backed away because of the extremely mixed reviews.

I'm mostly hesitant beause of this one:
http://web1.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=19631197

How are you guys finding these fixtures?


----------



## Will

I didn't want to rely on someone elses opinion on the light, so I went ahead and ordered a light ($55 shipped including bulbs isn't too bad at all) so I could use it an form my own opinion rather than trusting some possibly high-brow-elitest-deep-pocketed-pompous-Reef tank keeper who might have swayed my descision to something much more elaborate and expensive than what I needed to light my little Freshwater tanks on a budget.

I bought the lights and was pleasantly surprised- enough so that I later ordered several more of them. I'm not expecting more than I paid for... and I did receive a product that provided sufficient value for my money paid. Isn't that what most people would be happy with? I'm fairly certain I couldnt build myself or install a retrofit unit that would surpassed the Odysseas in price _and _function.


----------



## s2rai

Will said:


> ...rather than trusting some possibly high-brow-elitest-deep-pocketed-pompous-Reef tank keeper...


Haha! That's good to know! From what I've read, it seems to be the older models that have issues with the ballasts and there aren't as many similar stories with the newer models. I'm hesitant to risk it as it seems it could be a fire hazard?


----------



## solarz

Will said:


> I didn't want to rely on someone elses opinion on the light, so I went ahead and ordered a light ($55 shipped including bulbs isn't too bad at all) so I could use it an form my own opinion rather than trusting some possibly high-brow-elitest-deep-pocketed-pompous-Reef tank keeper who might have swayed my descision to something much more elaborate and expensive than what I needed to light my little Freshwater tanks on a budget.


Where did you order it? I'd be interested in getting one as well!


----------



## s2rai

www.aquatraders.com


----------



## Will

s2rai said:


> Haha! That's good to know! From what I've read, it seems to be the older models that have issues with the ballasts and there aren't as many similar stories with the newer models. I'm hesitant to risk it as it seems it could be a fire hazard?


More discussion regarding fire; http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=230104

and Yes Solarz, from Aquatraders.


----------



## solarz

Do you guys have a secret or something? The Aquatraders site charges 30$ for shipping.


----------



## Will

You must have ordered 2 lights?


----------



## Tim

A shame no Canadian retailers sell this brand so cheap.  

They would clean up.


----------



## solarz

Will said:


> You must have ordered 2 lights?


no, just one. The shipping cost for one 48" 2-bulb T5HO is 28$.


----------



## Will

I donno, The 24" lights were only $15.


----------



## coldmantis

solarz said:


> no, just one. The shipping cost for one 48" 2-bulb T5HO is 28$.


they raised their shipping but it comes fast like in 3 days, so it's worth the extra $$ shipping.


----------



## s2rai

It's so black and white with these ones. People seem to love or hate them.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

i recently got one of these lights as well (24w x 4), and my only complaint is that 2 of the 4 bulbs are the wrong kind, i was expecting 2 daylight bulbs and 2 plant bulbs, but recieved 4 daylight bulbs instead... Overall tho it seems like a decent light for the price paid..


----------



## Will

fly4awhiteguy said:


> i recently got one of these lights as well (24w x 4), and my only complaint is that 2 of the 4 bulbs are the wrong kind, i was expecting 2 daylight bulbs and 2 plant bulbs, but recieved 4 daylight bulbs instead... Overall tho it seems like a decent light for the price paid..


The description says "Included: 4x 24W T5 HO lamps 6500K"

6500K are great plant bulbs! I do like to put some pink Coralife Colormax bulbs in combo with them, because as ALL 6500K they are a little too yellow looking for me.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Oh, now that i looked again i see what you mean... So i retract my previous statement.. Lol i have no complaints about this light..


----------



## Will

fly4awhiteguy said:


> Oh, now that i looked again i see what you mean... So i retract my previous statement.. Lol i have no complaints about this light..


Don't worry, those 6500K are for all purposes, "the" plant bulbs. I just like the look of mixing in a pink bulb with 5000K peaks in among them to melow out the light colour.


----------



## george

I ordered 1 last year and I have no complaints. Actually, on my 24" tall tank, it's quite bright. I ordered this one http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122p.htm and I do get green algae on the glass from too much light.


----------



## Will

george said:


> I ordered 1 last year and I have no complaints. Actually, on my 24" tall tank, it's quite bright. I ordered this one http://www.aquatraders.com/36-inch-2x39W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52122p.htm and I do get green algae on the glass from too much light.


In EI Fertilising Method, adding phosphate will reduce/prevent the Green Spot Algae. Has worked REALLY well for me, in tanks that I keep the lights on too long.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy

Green algea? Too much light? I have 100 watts for 20 gallons, lights are on 13 hours a day.... Should i reduce daylight time?


----------



## george

As far as I know, that would be 5 WPG which is very high light. As 13 hours, yes, I would suggest lower it to 8-9 hours.


----------



## s2rai

I'm still reading up, but here's probably the most thorough review I've found if anybody's interested 

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=262290

OP's final verdict:



> The fixture is ok. The reflector is crap. The ballasts are questionable, but the bulbs aren't too bad, especially the actinic blue. I'm sure it will be fine for a shallow tank for someone on a budget, but if your tank is any deeper than 12" and you want to keep more than softies, you may want to look elsewhere.


Hmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## s2rai

Here's one on the newer model Metal Halide:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1037172



> Ok, everything was electrically safe, and the fixture is pretty well built. In fact, for those of you familliar with the Coralife HQI light, the outer housing of this light is absolutely identical, so I believe that the coralife hanger will work on it. I have not seen internals of the coralife, so I cannot say if the reflectors/wiring and such is the same... I doubt it since I don't believe Coralife makes a 2x250W HQI + 4x55W PC.
> 
> There are a pair of switches on the fixture. One is for the fan, the other is for the PC's. There are individual power cords for everything. The PC's have 1, the moonlights have 1, the fan has 1, and there are 2 cords for the HQI ballasts.
> 
> The only change that I am going to make is to put a small fan in the HQI ballast box. The ballasts don't get hot on the outside, but I can only imagine that the heat sinks on the output transistors get smokin. They will benefit from some airflow.
> 
> Anyhow, I don't have pics of the light on the tank. I will try to get those up next week. The moonlights are incredible... very well done. The 4xPC actinics really make the corals pop. The HQI's are probably 10K and a little too yellow IMO. I will change these to 14K's at some point, but for now I'll see if I get used to the color.
> 
> My overall opinion of this light is fairly well built, good deal, no complaints. More reviews to follow.


----------



## Tim

Just wondering about ordering a light set from aquatraders. Did anyone get extra charges coming up besides the shipping costs? Like is there a brokerage fee, taxes etc?

I was thinking of ordering the 36" 4 bulb odyssea for SW with timers (out of stock right now) for $105 or the one without the timers for $79.00.

tx


----------



## Will

Tim said:


> Just wondering about ordering a light set from aquatraders. Did anyone get extra charges coming up besides the shipping costs? Like is there a brokerage fee, taxes etc?
> 
> I was thinking of ordering the 36" 4 bulb odyssea for SW with timers (out of stock right now) for $105 or the one without the timers for $79.00.
> 
> tx


Shipping was via USPS. No brokerage or Taxes.
(never use UPS or Fedex, etc)


----------



## mkblitz

damn I bought one used, wish I saw this thread earlier.

I have a 36'' dual bulb 6500k. I haven't smelt any funniness/smoke/burning, I think my model is from the past year or so. Overall I'm quite happy with it, the reflector doesn't seem the best but the plants get plenty of light, no problems. Solid for the price I got it at.


----------



## Tim

Will said:


> Shipping was via USPS. No brokerage or Taxes.
> (never use UPS or Fedex, etc)


Thanks Will.

I take it that this is the shipper they use or do you have to ask for USPS?


----------



## Will

Tim said:


> Thanks Will.
> 
> I take it that this is the shipper they use or do you have to ask for USPS?


Says USPS in the checkout.


----------



## falcans

Check this guy out..

http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop?_trksid=p4340.l2563

better prices and there in canada and ship free


----------



## coldmantis

falcans said:


> Check this guy out..
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/Hobby-Lights-Oneshop?_trksid=p4340.l2563
> 
> better prices and there in canada and ship free


They are in mississauga, so if your in sauga you can go to their warehouse and pickup instead of waiting on shipping. I have personally never used these lights but have thought about getting it. I had one plant customer who bought these and I don't recall any complaints from him.


----------



## falcans

coldmantis said:


> They are in mississauga, so if your in sauga you can go to their warehouse and pickup instead of waiting on shipping. I have personally never used these lights but have thought about getting it. I had one plant customer who bought these and I don't recall any complaints from him.


Why is there lights so cheap compared to ones in the stores? Its crazy how we can compare apples and organges will the 216w kill fish in the tank fresh water? Thanks


----------



## mkblitz

Noob question, but does anyone use glass panels under their T5? I have a few known jumpers in my tank so I've left the glass on... will this affect their performance or be a danger?


----------



## george

As long as you keep the glass clean. the performance will be almost the same as without the glass.


----------



## coldmantis

george said:


> As long as you keep the glass clean. the performance will be almost the same as without the glass.


that's hard to do, there is always some sort of hard water deposits that are hard to get off. I even tried vinegar once.


----------



## george

I know. I clean mines every month and I still cannot clean them 100%.


----------



## mkblitz

thanks george, i try to clean it everytime i do a water change. agreed though, the water deposits are a pain. I find vinegar and elbow grease does the job best


----------



## Tim

I had to take my glass of because heat was getting trapped inside my tank and needed to cool it down. 

I may just use my left over egg crate for a lid as I am going to bring in some wrasses and they are notorious for jumping.


----------



## george

Tim, what you can try, if you have a center brace is to put a piece of glass only under the light and leave the rest of the top tank free. Hope I explained correctly.


----------



## Tim

Yeah Thanks george. The problem is I am going to be bringing in some wrasses for my SW tank and they are notorious jumpers so something will have to stop them from carpet surfing. Not sure what I am going to do yet.

Just ordered my Odyssea t5 HO quad deluxe from aquatraders. 



coldmantis said:


> they raised their shipping but it comes fast like in 3 days, so it's worth the extra $$ shipping.


They say 10-14 business days via USPS but here is hoping that it comes that fast. Being in toronto may help. I assume since it is Friday they will ship on Monday so with some luck, by Thursday.

I will take some pics for those of you wondering how it comes packaged etc.


----------



## Will

The packages stops at Canada Customs for 2-3 days remember...


----------



## carmenh

Why not build screen covers? Instructions and materials are available on the Bulk Reef Supply site, but you can do a similar build with stuff from Home Depot...



Tim said:


> Yeah Thanks george. The problem is I am going to be bringing in some wrasses for my SW tank and they are notorious jumpers so something will have to stop them from carpet surfing. Not sure what I am going to do yet.
> 
> Just ordered my Odyssea t5 HO quad deluxe from aquatraders.
> 
> They say 10-14 business days via USPS but here is hoping that it comes that fast. Being in toronto may help. I assume since it is Friday they will ship on Monday so with some luck, by Thursday.
> 
> I will take some pics for those of you wondering how it comes packaged etc.


----------



## coldmantis

Tim said:


> Yeah Thanks george. The problem is I am going to be bringing in some wrasses for my SW tank and they are notorious jumpers so something will have to stop them from carpet surfing. Not sure what I am going to do yet.
> 
> Just ordered my Odyssea t5 HO quad deluxe from aquatraders.
> 
> They say 10-14 business days via USPS but here is hoping that it comes that fast. Being in toronto may help. I assume since it is Friday they will ship on Monday so with some luck, by Thursday.
> 
> I will take some pics for those of you wondering how it comes packaged etc.


I can tell you exactly how the package looks like, it's the actual box not wrap in anything with a shipping label attached to it(I order twice 24" double and a 36" quad) If canada post were to drop it off and leave it at your house while your not home and I pass by it's mines, mines came in less then 3 business days for the both times I have ordered.


----------

